# Turkey with crispy skin



## hibobm

To me the best part of the turkey is the skin.  Nice crispy skin.  But this year I want to smoke a turkey.  I have heard that keeping the temperture at 325 helps.  I also heard that baking powder works well.  Have any of you tried the Baking Powder?  I have it in a brine and plan on doing a rub.  I have also heard that putting it in the frig over night helps.  Would you put the rub on it before or after the frig?

Thanks


----------



## hoity toit

I put the rub on before refrigerating. I set my smoker at 275 for the first couple of hours then back it off to 250 until internal temperature is 180-190. Don't over smoke, 1-1/2 is usually all i go on the smoke . Last one I ded took about 7 hrs for the 13 lb bird. I agree , the skin is the best part. Itll come out fine. You can always put it in the oven on broil for 15 minutes at the end if you have to. Be sure and use a thermometer to check doneness.

Hope this helps.,.,my 2 cents worth.


----------



## SmokinAl

I would put the rub on after the fridge so the skin can dry out in the fridge. If your smoker will run at 300-325 you will get crispy skin, especially if you coat it with EVOO before putting the rub on. I have smoke rolling the whole time it's in the smoker. Cook until breast is 165 & thigh is 175. Don't forget the camera! Good luck!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Hibobm , I have not heard of the Baking Soda thingy, you will have to report how it turns out,with Q-view.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I would go with Smokinal and cook at a higher temp. for the crisper skin.

IMHO, your turkey will be done at 165*f, the 180* to 190* heats would dry out the Breast. Take the temp. in the thickest part of the Thigh(without touching bone).

Have a safe Holiday and...


----------



## bluefrog

I have not heard of the baking soda thingy either but have heard that if you rub the skin with cornstarch before smoking that it will crisp the skin.  Have not tried this however.


----------



## raptor700

Never tried the Baking Powder or Cornstarch.

Sounds interesting


----------



## hibobm

Well I put some baking powder on the skin and it is now sitting in the frig until tonight when I put a rub on it.  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## hibobm




----------



## hibobm




----------



## hibobm




----------



## hibobm

Here is what I did.  11 1/2 pound turkey

Monday night brined:  2 gallons water, 2 cups salt, 2 cups brown sugar, 1 cup rub (without salt or sugar)

Wed. morning took out of brine and let sit in frig for 24hours rubbed with baking powder.

Thur 7am took out of frig

11am made a wet rub (1T garlic powder, 1T salt, 1T basil, 1T onion powder, 1T Paprika, 1T brown sugar, 1/2T cumin, 1/2T Old Bay, enough clarified butter to make it into a paste).  Then put on smoker at 325.

Took off at 3.

Results:  Best tasting turkey I have ever had.  A tad salty but not bad.  One sad thing, the skin still did not get crispy!

I am so smoking my turkey next year.


----------



## bmudd14474

the best way to get the skin crispy that I have found is to bast with a fat. Like EVOO or melted butter. The fat in these help to crisp the skin. 

Your Bird looks great.


----------



## scarbelly

Looks good from here - nice job


----------



## jamesdouglas

looks great.


----------



## hibobm

Sorry forgot one or two things

First.  The rub went under the skin and on the legs and wings.  Then I used clarified butter directly on the skin.

Second.  I did a beer can turkey.  a 32oz mason jar with a good beer.  Most moist turkey I have ever seen.


----------



## rdknb

I put a butter mixture under the skin, I used a pound and evoo on the outside.  I get very crispy skin


----------



## raptor700

Your bird looks great

Perfect color too.

The skin can be tricky, but I'm glad it worked out well for ya


----------



## stephan

Looks Like you did a good job, could not ask for a better looking bird


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have tried different temps to get the skin crisp...I get best result with Smoking/Roasting....225*F until  155*F IT in the Breast then into an Oven at 425*F until 165*F and Great Crispy Skin....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

It looks real good from here!


----------



## hibobm

The meat even tasted good the next day.  The true test of a Turkey!.

I am using a Weber Kettle with a smokenator.  I may leave out the water the next time to see if decreasing the humidity will help the skin.


----------



## africanmeat

Nice color  looks like a great job


----------



## mdboatbum

I've been wondering about using baking soda in the rub or brine. I know it aids in browning bagels and pretzels as it changes the PH of the dough. Looks like a great bird and a successful smoke!!


----------



## hibobm

I used Baking Powder not Baking Soda.  It may have helped with the color, but the skin did not get crispy.  I may try corn starch next.  Hope that helps Mdboatbum


----------



## mattman

I smoked a turkey breast following Jeff Phillipp's instructions and it truly was amazing. I pinched some crispy skin before wrapping in foil and then a towel and letting it stand.  It worked wonders for the moisture and flavors as promised.  However, you are certainly left with soggy skin after that and I know we are all seeking smoking perfection.  Could I then do a quick broil and crisp it up?  Or, put it in the oven at above 400 for a short period of time?  If any of you have found a way to crisp up the skin after wrapping let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## dcarch

It is interesting if you do a search on youtube "crispy skin turkey" or "crispy skin chicken" you will find most people cannot tell the difference between browned skin and crispy skin. This include famous chefs.

It is very difficult to get true cracklin crispy skin, Peking duck like crispy skin without totally dried up meat.

I think deep frying is the easiest way to have true crispy skin without dry overcooked meat.

dcarch


----------

